# MODEL CAR HOPPERS THREAD



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES & HOPPERS,WHO GOT BEEF ? WHO WANNA TALK SHIT AND WALK THAT WALK,IT ALL SOUNDS GOOD BUT WHAT UP QUIT TALK'N & GET YOUR PROPS,NO RULES UNTIL AGREED UPON BY BOTH PARTIES,1:25 vs.1:25,1:18 vs 1:18 NO IF ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT,SAVE ALL THAT MOUTH ... SOME OF THE HOMIES THREADS ARE GET'N DISRESPECTED SO IF YOU WANNA TALK SHIT DO IT HERE,AND IF IT BOTHERS YOU GTFO & STFU,GO DO YOUR HOUSE CALL AND HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS,THIS IS ALL ABOUT WHO WANT IT ANYBODY,WHAT !!!! COME ON AND GET YOUR ASS :buttkick: HOP YO SHIT ...



 DON'T GET IT TWISTED:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Slow motion> no fair..lol i love the bonus clips at the end. man she had Mercury Nipples!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm not a hopper anymore...  lolz I'll be back...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Slow motion> no fair..lol i love the bonus clips at the end. man she had Mercury Nipples!


:yes:They look more like 1961 Radio Nobbs to me :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:



Lowridingmike said:


> I'm not a hopper anymore...  lolz I'll be back...


 Wooooo hold up playa you that matha fucka that got me bacc to build'n these things and you ain't what,fool is you crazy you can't go out like that kneeggaaaaa wtf thats :loco:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :yes:They look more like 1961 Radio Nobbs to me :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> Wooooo hold up playa you that matha fucka that got me bacc to build'n these things and you ain't what,fool is you crazy you can't go out like that kneeggaaaaa wtf thats :loco:


I'm doing too much. After I come back w/ video of my LS regal and build my cutlass I'm not hopping or dancing anything for a while.. Got the 1:1 to finish the setup in (taking it from lay & play to hotter than fish grease), the buildoff car, my new years deadlines to meet, and a family to spoil through the holidays. King of the Streets Midwest gonna have to take a backseat. I think Bravo should be new Kang round here anywayz he's fresh wit it..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus I'mm aput some new dancer videos up. My 63 and 67 are WAY hotter than the first videos I took. Damn 63 taps front AND back bumper off 12 v... Full interior 4 maubichi 130 motors, no weight, etc...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I feel'n what you say'n well thats you and Met gone I'm just gonna build up what I got rebuild ressurect get some cars finished and start detail'n shit to step my game up but in the mean time I'll keep do'n my 3 for new years gotta start somewhere ...


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I feel'n what you say'n well thats you and Met gone I'm just gonna build up what I got rebuild ressurect get some cars finished and start detail'n shit to step my game up but in the mean time I'll keep do'n my 3 for new years gotta start somewhere ...


Sounds good, looking forward to seeing whatcha got!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

only one I won't post is my glass house till 1113 lol 1/1/13 I'll hit up on mock up monday on my 57 & 66 monday ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well all i see is all talk n no hop SWING YOUR SHIT ROLL CALL!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

work'n on sum'n homieif he come out swang'n I'll be pull'n up on a couple of blocks ring'n door bells


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> WHATS UP HOMIES & HOPPERS,WHO GOT BEEF ? WHO WANNA TALK SHIT AND WALK THAT WALK,IT ALL SOUNDS GOOD BUT WHAT UP QUIT TALK'N & GET YOUR PROPS,NO RULES UNTIL AGREED UPON BY BOTH PARTIES,1:25 vs.1:25,1:18 vs 1:18 NO IF ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT,SAVE ALL THAT MOUTH ... SOME OF THE HOMIES THREADS ARE GET'N DISRESPECTED SO IF YOU WANNA TALK SHIT DO IT HERE,AND IF IT BOTHERS YOU GTFO & STFU,GO DO YOUR HOUSE CALL AND HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS,THIS IS ALL ABOUT WHO WANT IT ANYBODY,WHAT !!!! COME ON AND GET YOUR ASS :buttkick: HOP YO SHIT ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> work'n on sum'n homieif he come out swang'n I'll be pull'n up on a couple of blocks ring'n door bells


You know what it is


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

(Dre1) Aye bro now what kind of model is that red car? I like the side skirts it got on there.different body style too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dsnvogues said:


> (Dre1) Aye bro now what kind of model is that red car? I like the side skirts it got on there.different body style too


1962 Electra 225 Buick












I wanted something different other than a chevy, thanks


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Old shit but i still was banging bumper. Plastic n diecast. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qBpuDaRV4 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkAIpDRwxw Strive to catch bumper some wut like a real car

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-7HikKaz740


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Old shit but i still was banging bumper. Plastic n diecast. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qBpuDaRV4 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkAIpDRwxw Strive to catch bumper some wut like a real car
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-7HikKaz740


 NOT BAD HOMIE CADDY,65,64 DIE CAST HAD TO GET MY PHONE TO SEE THEM THO :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks. I built those years ago. I need to put tha direct link


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> 1962 Electra 225 Buick
> View attachment 573024
> View attachment 573025
> I wanted something different other than a chevy, thanks


Thanks for the tip bro! I've seen that model before.im surprised how clean it can look as a lowrider!? A new model added to my list lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dsnvogues said:


> Thanks for the tip bro! I've seen that model before.im surprised how clean it can look as a lowrider!? A new model added to my list lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm doing too much. After I come back w/ video of my LS regal and build my cutlass I'm not hopping or dancing anything for a while.. Got the 1:1 to finish the setup in (taking it from lay & play to hotter than fish grease), the buildoff car, my new years deadlines to meet, and a family to spoil through the holidays. King of the Streets Midwest gonna have to take a backseat. I think Bravo should be new Kang round here anywayz he's fresh wit it..


Tnx mane! Real recon real! This just a lil winter hobby for me, just coo to see and share. My style of cars aint doing inches these cats w the grass hopper legs, giant motors, coat hanger frames contraptions. Inch junkies
I build realistic ,show/street cars, using nearly all the parts in the box. Basiclly a froze shelf show model Top and BOTTOM, that happens to work.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHO WANT IT,ANYBODY,WHAT,THIS BITCH STAND 8 7/8 OF AN INCH


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jus passin through!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Sticc around and hop some'n


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU FROM OFF MY BLOCC BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

I SEE YOU DRE!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats what I'm talk'n about post'em up homie,post up more wait'n on Hydro to post up that lac,were is the 61's :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> I SEE YOU DRE!


I just peeped game thats for ol'boy right lol yo slick ass :roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol haha u like that huh ill get her painted up asap and leafing stripibg the whole 9 yards


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!:thumbsup:



LopezCustoms said:


> I SEE YOU
> 
> DRE!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Game time


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice ls I need to order sum can sumone point me in the right direction ?
Jevries right


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.jevriesblog.com/shop.php



San Diego 619 said:


> Nice ls I need to order sum can sumone point me in the right direction ?
> Jevries right


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

*​ABRAXIS! 73 CAPRICE*


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:fool2:LOVIN THE WET LOOK :naughty::naughty::naughty:




































:wave:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My LS 2 DOOR WAGON is coming for all theses new LS coming out on new year 

Who wants some of DEATH WAGON


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHAT SCALE ? MMMMMMHHHH ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> :fool2:LOVIN THE WET LOOK :naughty::naughty::naughty:
> View attachment 584713
> View attachment 584714
> View attachment 584715
> ...


tight work...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TAKEN MY TIME TRY'N TO GET HIM THERE THO :thumbsup:THANKS HYDRO ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

a teaser


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

My boy ted got one doing about 7 inches


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be back soon :machinegun:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 587916
> I'll be back soon :machinegun:


YOU KNOW YELLOW AND WHITE IS PROB MY FAVORITE COLOR COMBO ON ANY CAR... I GOT THING FOR SHADE'S OF BLUE AS WELL>

SO WHAT'S UP? WHAT TIME DOES THE NEW YEARS HOPPIN BEGIN AND WHERE IS EUUR BODY AT?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

hydro u hop wenever u want call whoever you want lol jus not me cuz i dont hav any hopper built right now


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> hydro u hop wenever u want call whoever you want lol jus not me cuz i dont hav any hopper built right now


Are you going to the Santa Fe damm car show today?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

psh i wish but no ride n im inglewood no imvite from my chapter either


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T KNOW BUT I'LL POST LATER TODAY


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dammnnn Marcos thats fucked up no invite but that don't mean you can't go fly solo and crash the party,hell I did that shit for years they thought they was gonna have a good time without me,but anyway Hydro whats cracc'n homie I know you got something so set it on'em the Imfamous Certified Hype is ready just need to make the video,I got another builder thats suppose to be coming he got a crazy ass garage and some nice builds I think he's from Texas but FUCK no one hops make the King of the Streets thread look like shit everybody starts build'n something then they are nowhere to be found I think we need to start make'n house calls thread crash'n feel me tho ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

house call on me once shame on me house call on me twice shame on you cuz early way im busting that ass lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> psh i wish but no ride n im inglewood no imvite from my chapter either


 I had planed on going in (Brown Friday) my 75 caprice. But this guy came and bought the car off of me on Dec 24. 

so I had no desire to make the trip in my other cars, Im going to save my pennies until I bust out with a decient turn key 

rag 68 impala, 68 fast back impala, or maybe a 60 hard top? Once I get one of those in stable? I will get started on the face lift's 

for my caddy and my glasshouse...I will probably be saving for another two years? and I still got to own a 58 before it's all said and 

done.... ............ Hey Dre, that 66 was worth waiting for... I have not hit the switch's on the 73 or the 65 since they have been 

completed! I might go across the street from my place so can have the room to hop them on the park bench. and take some video

footage... I still have not repaired skylight or No bail since that time me and Marcos busted out with Hogg and Sed TV.. maybe 

I will do a little somtim somtim today? 

This is the kind of car's I am going to shoot for.. they are not necessarily restored or frame off cars,, but they are not rusted out 

projects either...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...68-chevrolet-convertible-sale-roswell-nm.html 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968...Cars_Trucks&hash=item35c312f8a4#ht_562wt_1048










Im not a young man, it will take some time..but I WILL GET ME ONE OF THESE, I want to have something like this to roll before I 

start restoring my other two piece's !

restoring


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

well damthat suks markie that 75 was beautiful but hey next years picnic ill have my license ill bust out ur glass house for ya cuz its definitly worth showing a true classic!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> well damthat suks markie that 75 was beautiful but hey next years picnic ill have my license ill bust out ur glass house for ya cuz its definitly worth showing a true classic!


Yea I really did not try to sell the car? I just posted a couple of pic;s on this guys classified thread.. and the next thing I know?

the guy was sending me pm's... and he called my bluff and came down the next day with the money! I was hoping to see both 

caprice's out on the road at the same time... anyway like I said? Im going to be patient and stay commented, I am halfway 

there $ to owning a rag 68! that green one in New Mexico will be gone by the time i am ready to purchase? But I am using cars and 

deals like that as motivational example for me to shoot for!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up homies Met take yo time and do what's right for a young homie you got style and heart as well as common sense hopefully I catch something out there soon myself I'm feel'n you Hydro on wanting and buying what you want every man should have that privilage I'm waiting on them taxes but I'm thinking bout buying a truck tho I still got 2 of my young boys and I don't know how long my g kids will be in the house


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> What up homies Met take yo time and do what's right for a young homie you got style and heart as well as common sense hopefully I catch something out there soon myself I'm feel'n you Hydro on wanting and buying what you want every man should have that privilage I'm waiting on them taxes but I'm thinking bout buying a truck tho I still got 2 of my young boys and I don't know how long my g kids will be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TAKE FLIGHT FRIDAY! ROLL CALL!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

still hot as fuck dre!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Appreciate it Met,you and SG gonna hop whats up ?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yea imma paint my shit silver first at least it will hav color instead of primer


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

*Figure I post one i did*

http://youtu.be/yknN2GzMWnA:boink:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Organik_customs


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 champagne dreams


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Appreciate it Met,you and SG gonna hop whats up ?


Both of you can get some of this frontend all my die cast on custom candy paint jobs and I got both sizes of car 124 and 118 who wants some


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Both of you can get some of this frontend all my die cast on custom candy paint jobs and I got both sizes of car 124 and 118 who wants some






Post yo 1:24 up then and don't trip I got another one Im coming out with :yes: in a few dayz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

Another one in the works


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LET ME SEE ?

MY LS 2 DOOR WAGON NOT DONE YET.BUT I HAVE ANOTHER WAGON 4 DOOR I WILL POST UP FOR YOU AND HYDRO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

post it up school boy is the only thing I got turnt up right now but that don't mean I ain't got nothing else to bring


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

a what string yall using


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

BigTModels said:


> a what string yall using


right now im using styren extra strength 6lb test fishing line but usually use spider wire


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Organik_customs said:


> Another one in the works


much prop's!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


man was trip'n off the vids I'm still wait'n on Slimer & the Ghost Busters lol :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lmao dre what ever happen to mike he got broke and got ghost


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lmao dre what ever happen to mike he got broke and got ghost


:roflmao:Nah my ***** I don't know that ***** gets like that burger joint in & out :dunno: that my dogg tho had to fuck wit'em on that one :roflmao:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Wusup yall part1


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 Wusup yall part1


 this bitch hitin


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank's BIG T REAL NO REAL


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Taco Truuck







LOL:yes:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lmao good shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> man was trip'n off the vids I'm still wait'n on Slimer & the Ghost Busters lol :roflmao:


I've never seen anything quite like that before it's wild.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Lmao dre what ever happen to mike he got broke and got ghost


Naw I heard the joke (you), laughed at the punchline (me), and wnet on about my evening as I usually do. Working, raising my kid, and building our 1:1's are getting th ebest of everyone this-a-way. We have a really big car show that everybody busts their new shit out at in a lil over a month from now.. Tryna put my real 77 caddy in the hop comp. Been building the front gate for it, I'll post pics either tonight or 2ma on my build pg in project rides..



Dre1only said:


> :roflmao:Nah my ***** I don't know that ***** gets like that burger joint in & out :dunno: that my dogg tho had to fuck wit'em on that one :roflmao:


yea, I'll swing what I bring then go home and to work the next day.. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Like I said Mike you my homie thats like In & Out don't every one know bout that cuz they show ain't got them out here :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

[h=3]from youtube to layitlow,post a video[/h]


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S DRE:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

currently work'n on this one right here for my #1 fan :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it came out alright what you think ? Now for the paint :x:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Tnx mane! Real recon real! This just a lil winter hobby for me, just coo to see and share. My style of cars aint doing inches these cats w the grass hopper legs, giant motors, coat hanger frames contraptions. Inch junkies
> _*I build realistic ,show/street cars, using nearly all the parts in the box. Basiclly a froze shelf show model Top and BOTTOM, that happens to work*_.


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lets hop yall doing all this talking pull up.or stfu*



Tonioseven said:


> :werd::thumbsup:


:tears::tears:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_







Originally Posted by *BRAVO* 
Tnx mane! Real recon real! This just a lil winter hobby for me, just coo to see and share. My style of cars aint doing inches these cats w the grass hopper legs, giant motors, coat hanger frames contraptions. Inch junkies
*I build realistic ,show/street cars, using nearly all the parts in the box. Basiclly a froze shelf show model Top and BOTTOM, that happens to work**.*

_

_*:werd::thumbsup:*_





_*Tonioseven's Model World
Scalefinishes.com
Scale Dreams
My Fotki Webpage*_​


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

thats the best description of what a real rida should look like i heard yet. wellsaid homie.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

it speaks for itself


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> View attachment 670094
> it speaks for itself


Dammit i want it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

clean as fuck!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

VIDEO,VIDEO,VIDEO


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> VIDEO,VIDEO,VIDEO


 battery charging


----------



## So Serous LV (Feb 21, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/user/soserous34?&desktop_uri=/user/soserous34


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> battery charging


that's whats up :drama:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNkPECknDJw&feature=youtube_gdata_player straight clownin


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Still Clown'n


LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNkPECknDJw&feature=youtube_gdata_player straight clownin


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SoSerous 34



his best yet/



 he say who wanna hop ?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a question for you hoppers in here, I got a 8g hs-55 servo and I tried testing it with a AA battery and it didn't do anything. Do I need a 9v battery?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

did u modify it first?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

3 volts should be enough, what you got go'n on over there ?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I did everything except modify it to 360 turn. AA batteries are 1.5v each, so its under 3v.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I tested mines with 3 volts worked nice and slow, right now I'm using 8.5 volts haven't had any problems increase your voltage to atleast 4.5-6 volts


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ahh hopping... That used to be fun... Gotta try my hand in something new soon..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> I tested mines with 3 volts worked nice and slow, right now I'm using 8.5 volts haven't had any problems increase your voltage to atleast 4.5-6 volts


Thanks, homie. I'm a try that.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Any one mess with Tower Pro servos? How are they?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Any one mess with Tower Pro servos? How are they?


never heard of them hit up Art & Jevries, Bugs outta the 2 I'm you can get your answer or even Steve CW BMT ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a do that. Thanks Dre.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Has any one had a servo wire come off the motor? Can it be fixed?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes jus solder it back on


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Marcos. I just gotta get a soldering gun.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

I got this shit faded with this dena inspired build "monkey shit" when its done its gonna have twice as many rubber bands and tape.:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> I got this shit faded with this dena inspired build "monkey shit" when its done its gonna have twice as many rubber bands and tape.:rofl:


Mothafucka say what?? Lmao! New way to reach for the stars... :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:bowrofl::facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> I got this shit faded with this dena inspired build "monkey shit" when its done its gonna have twice as many rubber bands and tape.:rofl:


Betta put 3 Johnson to the nose :twak:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's some funny shit. Ha ha ha... it's funny cause it's true.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

funny as hell but looks like a waste of tubeing lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Betta put 3 Johnson to the nose :twak:


3 PFFFFFFFt i got 8 plus a rascal mobility scooter steering motor, for power im gonna run that shit into a light socket wit a fork nah meen


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> funny as hell but looks like a waste of tubeing lol


I got my tubing back, no model cars were harmed in the process.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> 3 PFFFFFFFt i got 8 plus a rascal mobility scooter steering motor, for power im gonna run that shit into a light socket wit a fork nah meen


 :roflmao::rofl: :roflmaoena gonna come back and get at you for that shit right there 



Lownslow302 said:


> I got my tubing back, no model cars were harmed in the process.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::rofl: :roflmaoena gonna come back and get at you for that shit right there


Lol like i give a damn i took a bunch of critics on building a stock F1 shutting a whole racing group up twice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> I got this shit faded with this dena inspired build "monkey shit" when its done its gonna have twice as many rubber bands and tape.:rofl:


everybody wants to be from dena know days but that's nasty


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Lol like i give a damn i took a bunch of critics on building a stock F1 shutting a whole racing group up twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


OHHHHHH THATS RACING NOT DENA, YOUR IN A DIFFERENT LEAGUE NOW FUCC'N DENA LOL IT AIN'T ALL PLASTIC ANYMORE YOUR GONNA ACTUALLY GONNA HAVE TO DAMAGE SOME SHIT NOW :roflmao: SO GET THE TUBING OUT :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> everybody wants to be from dena know days but that's nasty


Nope i have standards.


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)

looks good its diecast


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> Nope i have standards.


----------

